# ho train identification



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

i see there is no real easy way to identify some of these trains...
i picked up that stuff from the guy that had all that stuff...

i dont have pics yet...
can someone tell me how to tell what model numbers or how i can look into it?
but all i could get off the trains are as follows:
*************************
2007 Union Pacific Life Like 22195
guessing a 2007 union pacific made by life like serial number 22195

*************************
2-6-0 Pemco # 3201
found out Pemco didnt make trains long??? model 3201??

*************************
Bachman 2570 Southern

*************************
Atlantic Coast Line
963
*************************
csx 890 walters
*************************
burlington northern S628 - Tyco
*************************
Bachman Santa Fe 307 - 2 of these and they are that silver and red
*************************
Pennsylvania 5887 Slovenia - with a few cars to go with it too
*************************
Seaboard System 4587 SCL
*************************
Santa Fe 3841
*************************
Seaoard system 6042
*************************
Spirit of America 1776 - red white and blue old style looking.. pretty neat
*************************
Amtrack 157 with cars

also there are TONS of buildings, track, switcho overt racks, transformers, turnstyle, all kinds of stuff.. if i cant figure out what to make.. then i definitely dont have a clue as i will not need to buy anything...

so i just want to see if any of the trains are worth keeping as I dont need this many!!!!

for cars there are a ton of others that are cool..im gonna keep the name brands...like kellogs, stp, exxon, texaco, 3 musketeers, baby ruth, oscar mayer and a whole mess of others.... snapple tractor trailer and stuff..


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

the numbers are probably the road numbers of the system... that's my guess at least.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hold on, I am working on searching now


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice stuff Telefragger. 

Can't wait for the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I found some of them 


2-6-0 Pemco # 3201 - found out Pemco didnt make trains long??? model 3201??
Yes, 3201 is the model number... Which roadname do you have? - http://tycotrain.tripod.com/pemcorailwaysystem/id22.html


Bachman 2570 Southern
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-HO-GP3...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20a9e47b8d


csx 890 walters
Picture is of a different cab number, but they are the same locomotive and product number - http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/931-105


Bachman Santa Fe 307 - 2 of these and they are that silver and red
It seems like Bachmann made ASTF 307s on multiple occasions...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thats a lot of stuff!*

Hey Telefragger,
Sounds like you hit the jackpot. We would like to see pics of all your stuff and if I were you I wouldn't get rid of anything too soon. Do some research and then make your decision. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Telefragger,
> Sounds like you hit the jackpot. We would like to see pics of all your stuff and if I were you I wouldn't get rid of anything too soon. Do some research and then make your decision. Good luck!:thumbsup:


jackpot it may be.. but tooooooooooooo much for me!!!! :laugh:

this was a local craigslist add for $500..the guy didnt really say much about it but had pics.... so i offered $350 and he took it... he is moving into a studio apartment and has no room for this...
he said he paid $1200 on ebay for it all.... 
i however have a play account and like replenishing it if there are things i buy that have excess that i know i wont use.... so even though I paid $350 and may seem like a good deal... i would like to try and get some if not most of my cash back.. im usually pretty good with that.. i buy something and end up getting my money back with getting free stuff out of the deal.... this one ill have to work harder to meet that goal.....
anyway his craigslist add is gone.. but i had the link up here in another post...

so ALL the stuff is here
http://walther1.com/trains/

but the locomotives are here and i went to the large pics (if you click on the small pics on the left in above link then click on larger pic on right.. it goes to supersized pics)

http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/021.JPG
http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/022.JPG
http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/026.JPG
http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/027.JPG
http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/028.JPG
http://walther1.com/trains/images/fullsize/029.JPG


ill try and get better pics myself but with a kid in soccer and work alot it is tough.....little guy is starting soccer soon too so gonna have less time... im hoping this hobby stays small (not going to do scenery or anything) but build a table slowly and get my kids to help me lay it out and we can shoot some trains around different tracks now and then...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow!*

Hey Tele. I believe you can definitely make some if not all your money back with half the stuff you have there. $350.00 was a steal! You should really get your little guy involved because kids just love this stuff.......and later on in life all that stuff could be his...and his kids (how old is he? and Soccer is Cool...its WORLD CUP..BABY!. But wow that IS a lot of stuff. Reasearch Ebay(no craigs list you won't get your money back) and have a garage sail(grannies and moms will buy train equipment like hot cakes!) Guys like myself and Shaygetz stalk garage sails like Great White Sharks looking for baby seals.....yumyum!


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Tele. I believe you can definitely make some if not all your money back with half the stuff you have there. $350.00 was a steal! You should really get your little guy involved because kids just love this stuff.......and later on in life all that stuff could be his...and his kids (how old is he? and Soccer is Cool...its WORLD CUP..BABY!. But wow that IS a lot of stuff. Reasearch Ebay(no craigs list you won't get your money back) and have a garage sail(grannies and moms will buy train equipment like hot cakes!) Guys like myself and Shaygetz stalk garage sails like Great White Sharks looking for baby seals.....yumyum!


yeah i gotcha... i have too many hobbies so putting some aside for now...
i do want to set something like this up with the family.. i got the stuff.. just need the time....

im going to layout all the locos and let my 10yr old, 3yr old and wife choose which they like and i wont be selling those.... but yeah i plan on getting a set for each kid and they will be theirs.....

10yr old has been doing soccer since he was 4 (twice a year fall and spring) he also does fall hockey (deck hockey on foot) so both fall sports overlap and really creates a havock on practice and games....
3yr old is now signing up for the same as above.. wants to be like his big brother (he is more of a bruiser and also has been dribbling a soccer ball since he was 15 months old!!!!!!!)

so i have to take all this slooooooow....
i figure once i figure out what is staying.. i will take pics and add them here... what i go to sell will go to the f/s section for 1 week before going to ebay....

i already have someone that wants the pennsylvania from pic 27... it is a long passenger loco and i have 2-4 cars for it too.... i didnt lay everything out yet...


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hold on, I am working on searching now


i know.. i always search first... but looking at these trains i wasnt sure if there was a "hidden" location for model numbers or something....


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

some of things not even shown were the electic turn table (i have no clue how that works yet) few bridges and other stuff.... so will be interesting when i go diving in!!!!!!!!!


----------

